# What are these Cichlids and Which of these a Male or Female?



## 200sx2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

Here are some Photos of my cichlids:


























I'm not sure how they're called and which of these are male and female?

Please give scientific name if possible 

Thank you!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

First one looks to be an albino yellow lab - Labidochromis caeruleus - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1668. Could be male or female, only way to tell for sure is to vent.

Second one most likely Pseudotropheus elongatus - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=855. Probably male.

Third one is a bit more difficult. Could be cobalt zebra - Metriaclima callianos - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=787, or it could be a hybrid. You might get some suggestions of Metriaclima estherae (Blue) - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=791, but the mouth is wrong and it lacks some other characteristics as well. Gender unknown - long pelvic fins suggest male, but short, rounded anal and dorsal fins suggest female.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Third one may also be at least partly Pseudotropheus socolofi - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=919, but there is something about it's head and mouth shape that isn't quite right there, too. I'm leaning towards hybrid, maybe socolofi X Metriaclima (either callianos or lombardoi).


----------



## 200sx2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you very much for your answer

The first to names are right on, but the third one is very difficult I've searched all over the internet and found just similar species....I really dont know what it is?...


----------



## 200sx2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

well I think it's Pseudotropheus socolofi - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=919









I've seen yellow spots on mine, the third photo is a bit blurry and you can't see it


----------

